# gran turismo.out march 2010 in japan



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

:lol:

jesus wept.a new ps console will be out before this hits the stores.5 years in the making and still no ps3 or psp game.DISGRACE :wall:

http://www.totalvideogames.com/Gran-Turismo-5/news/GT5-Coming-To-Japan-In-March-14597.html


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

out of 1000 cars only 170 will have modelled interiors, how crap is that, its only taken them 5 years 

Daniel


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Forza 3 FTW

GT5 is taking an age to develope, what a joke, glad I ain't got a PS3.


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

GT5 looks like it is going to be crap.

Still has the same old sotry of bouncing off walls and the computers still drive on there pre-determined course meaning they just plow into things rather than avoid them.

Makes me LOL hard TBH


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

I have been waiting a long time for this....I hope it's as good as GT4 that I still play now!!


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

if GT5 is only 'as good' as GT4 then they have failed by stupid amounts, with the time they have put into that game it should blow everything away, as it stands its shaping up to be a massive disappointment, my dad has a PS3 and the proluge is terrible, the driving is all wrong and you get no feel at all, the forza demo absolutely wee's all over the proluge IMO and you dont have to pay £25 for the privilege 

Daniel


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Gt5 come sout in March 2010 in England to:thumb:


----------

